# WCA Regulations 2010



## 04mucklowd (Apr 15, 2010)

> The WCA Regulations 2010 are now final.
> 
> See http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations for the new version.
> See http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/regulations_history2010.... for all changes.
> ...



Megaminx avverage of 5!!!!


----------



## Tdude (Apr 15, 2010)

y did u write Megaminx average of 5 below?


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

Tdude said:


> y did u write Megaminx average of 5 below?



'cause it's his favourite event


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 15, 2010)

"3d)	Twisty Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours."

That's been fixed, but also, textures? So I could do bld with a differently textured cube for each side. Will this be fixed, or we may soon have sub 20 bld solves 

Edit: B1d) Solving phase must be done on a puzzle with tiles, stickers or paint, without different textures or markings.
So I was wrong.


----------



## TheBB (Apr 15, 2010)

Yesss... no more having to improvise blindfolds.


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 15, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> "3d)	Twisty Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours."
> 
> That's been fixed, but also, textures? So I could do bld with a differently textured cube for each side. Will this be fixed, or we may soon have sub 20 bld solves


I don't think that there will be, touching the cube and figureing out which one is the right piece...simply memorise them will be much much easier.
(As no one can do bumpcube blindfolding really fast.)

On topic, shoun't the rule "= Magic: No practice solves on timer." work on mastermagic as well?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 15, 2010)

TheBB said:


> Yesss... no more having to improvise blindfolds.



Yes, or have a bunch of competitors show up to do BLD and not have blindfolds, so they have to wait for other competitors to finish....


----------



## Carson (Apr 15, 2010)

aegius1r said:


> On topic, shoun't the rule "= Magic: No practice solves on timer." work on mastermagic as well?



G1a) Competitor must not use the timer for practice solves in between official solves. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.

The way I am reading this is that there are to be no practice solves BETWEEN official solves... so it is still ok to do a couple practice solves BEFORE the first official solve, but once you do your first official solve, you have to finish out your average. Am I reading this correct?


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

Must not USE the timer.


----------



## Carson (Apr 15, 2010)

joey said:


> Must not USE the timer.



G1a) Competitor *must not use the timer* for practice solves *in between official solves.* Penalty: disqualification of the solve.

Copied straight from the rules... am I just misunderstanding this?


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

If you don't use the timer..


----------



## Erik (Apr 15, 2010)

Why don't they listen careful, after I proposed the 45 degree for magic, then realized 90 degrees would actually be exactly the point between a move. 
I posted a repost there saying 45 would be inconsistent with the other regulations for +2 since those are all right in-between a normal move, but it just seems they didn't care to re-read everything that was written in the thread after the initial post :S or they have other reasons?
Plus next year, they must have new regulations from January 1st, not April 15th out of the blue right before a competition...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2010)

joey said:


> Must not USE the timer.



So are you still allowed to do practise solves in between, just not allowed to time them?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Megaminx!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 15, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Megaminx!



*Megaminx!!*


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 15, 2010)

> ...
> = *Magic: No practice solves on timer.*
> ...




wat.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 15, 2010)

Can you do practice solves on your own timer?


----------



## chris410 (Apr 15, 2010)

Carson said:


> aegius1r said:
> 
> 
> > On topic, shoun't the rule "= Magic: No practice solves on timer." work on mastermagic as well?
> ...



I believe you can use your own timer (If I am reading it correctly) however, this applies to the actual competition timer. So, I believe you can practice with your own timer, not the official one. 

If this is incorrect, please provide detail.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 15, 2010)

Erik said:


> Plus next year, they must have new regulations from January 1st, not April 15th out of the blue right before a competition...


I made a topic about this, but didn't see a decision reached:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/for...46&sid=676b06a67e44087c07b40beb24d93d7a#p4746



Carson said:


> G1a) Competitor must not use the timer for practice solves in between official solves. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.
> 
> The way I am reading this is that there are to be no practice solves BETWEEN official solves... so it is still ok to do a couple practice solves BEFORE the first official solve, but once you do your first official solve, you have to finish out your average. Am I reading this correct?


Yes, I believe that was the intent. There is a bit of discussion about this, so hopefully it will be clarified soon.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 15, 2010)

Magic is the only event that doesn't require judging interaction between solves (except for recording the times). This regulation is meant to avoid people claiming bad solves were practice, good solves were official, or just taking up a bunch of time on the stations. Yes, Magic is a quick event, but if every single person was doing 3 practice solves before each offical solve, it takes longer (not just the solves, but adding in communication about what's official and what isn't).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > G1a) Competitor must not use the timer for practice solves in between official solves. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.
> ...



It looks like it has been clarified now: http://worldcubeassociation.org/for...33&sid=112e9f04a1430f5513d5146ae1c35a7f#p4833 :


> I changed it to (textual version April 15)
> G1a) The competitor may do practice solves on the competition timer. When the judge and competitor mutually agree, the official solves will begin. At that point, all solves will be treated as official solves.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 15, 2010)

2 questions:
(1) Shouldn't there be a minimum scramble length (such as 8) for 2x2x2 scrambles? Would it be fair if an official scramble was only 2 or 1 or even 0 twists from solution?
(2) Is there a logical reason why Cubesmith "colorblind" stickers are disallowed by 3c, 3d, 3d1, 3e?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> (1) Shouldn't there be a minimum scramble length (such as 8) for 2x2x2 scrambles? Would it be fair if an official scramble was only 2 or 1 or even 0 twists from solution?


This has already been discussed here. Ron decided we hadn't come up with sufficient agreement to decide on it for 2010, but mentioned he'd like to reconsider it for 2011.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 15, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> (2) Is there a logical reason why Cubesmith "colorblind" stickers are disallowed by 3c, 3d, 3d1, 3e?



3e1 is done specifically to allow Cubesmith colorblind stickers.

If you have a better way to word things without allowing way to much, let Ron know.

anyway, the regulations are done for this year. If people are really interested in them, they should participate earlier in the process.


----------

